# Date/Time Error



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

It is currently 22/4/02, 12:10pm edt. There are posts dated tomorrow 23/04/02 @ 7:xx pm

??


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

My 22/04/02 post above is dated tomorrow, April 23rd, 2002. Now I'm very confused. Is it tomorrow already, or is it still today -- and what happened to yesterday?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

All times here are in GMT in order to correct this youll need to register, on the registration screen you will see a selection for Time Zone and this will correct your problem. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Go into your User CP (user control panel)
click on Edit options
change your time zone, I've got the feeling thats whats wrong.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks. Duh me. That what I get for posting b4 registering. I feel better now, or then, whichever comes first, or last. 

Nick


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Glad it worked for you.

Welcome Nick :wave:


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

It's small thing, but Hawaii doesn't do daylight savings time, so the time for Hawaii is one hour ahead of actual time. Doesn't really matter to me, just letting you guys know.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

So the Hawaii offset doesn't work?
Is there anyway you cna pick another one to cheat it?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey, Nick Id reconize that  anywhere 

Welcome to DBSTalk:hi:


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

I switched to Midway Island Time and it's now the right time.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> _Hey, Nick I'd recognize that  anywhere
> 
> Welcome to DBSTalk:hi: _


Steve, I don't know how in the world you nailed me with my shades on. I can walk down Rodeo Drive and no one recognizes me. :lol:

You are one heads-up dude.

Nick :smoking:


----------



## ekake2 (Apr 22, 2002)

time test
yes correct this test


----------

